# CAD w/ CABG W/O Angina



## chaimz (Oct 14, 2015)

CAD w/ CABG W/O Angina = I25.810.  I want to be 100% sure that Z95.1 (CABG) should be used additionally or not.  Based off the lack of chapter specific guidelines, I would say it is not needed because I25.810 includes it already.

Am I correct?


----------



## chaimz (Oct 28, 2015)

Bumping this thread up.


----------



## lorenc00 (Oct 28, 2015)

I would say the presence of a CABG is inherent to I25.810; therefore the Z95.1 would be redundant and unnecessary.
But as you say, lack of a specific guideline makes this 'my opinion' rather than something official.  I'm just applying logic.


----------



## dmanriquez (Oct 28, 2015)

http://www.hcpro.com/HIM-284603-8160/What-to-expect-when-coding-CAD-MI-with-ICD10CM.html

Consider the following scenario. A patient has CAD without angina pectoris. The patient previously underwent a CABG procedure. The physician didn't document whether CAD is in the bypass graft or the native vessel. *When documentation is unclear, coders using ICD-10-CM should default to **I25.10*, which is a non-CC condition. If a physician had clarified that the patient had CAD of a bypass graft without angina pectoris, coders could report I25.810 (atherosclerosis of CABG without angina pectoris) or I25.812 (atherosclerosis of bypass graft of coronary artery of transplanted heart without angina pectoris) if the patient had a transplanted heart. Both of these ICD-10-CM codes are CC conditions.


----------

